# Difference in Leuckart Reaction with Formamide and ammonium formate



## kosingo (Nov 9, 2022)

Hello Guys,
At First I want to say what a nice forum this is! really interesting!
I have a question about the Leuckart reaction to produce amphetamines and maybe someone here can help me: 
The literature speaks of two different methods for the Leuckart reaction: one with ammonium formate and one with formamide (possibly with formic acid added). In some sources it is mentioned that the variant with ammonium formate is said to be more efficient, but I see mostly descriptions with formamide here. Why is it that the variant with formamide is preferred? What should be considered in the Leuckart reaction with ammonium formate with regard to temperature and mixing ratio to the BMK?
Thank you in advance for any helpful answer.


----------



## KokosDreams

Maybe this helps: http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhn...phetamine-and-methamphetamine-smale-scale.47/


----------



## workworkwork

Maybe better ask in the thread for Leuckart method...
I was searching for the chemicals to produce amphetamines with Leuckart method and got interested in calcium formate because cheaper then ammonium formate. All of them are to make formamide I think?
But I stopped with Leuckart Method, now I will try Borohydride method 
When I get an anonymous address to receive chemicals, I will try Leuckart Method with formamide, since formamide is legal and very cheap but cannot be shipped with regular mail for orders bigger then 5l.


----------

